# Suns will win NBA Championship



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

Write it down. After watching the Suns score 85 points and still have 7:30 left in the 3rd QUARTER, I am confident that there is no defense (except maybe the Spurs) that can shut down the Suns. This team is ridiculous and they are going to finally bring a championship to the valley of the sun. Of course this is all contingent upon them staying healthy.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

too early and too premature to call..

injuries can happen... barring injuries, and if suns can continue to force the other team to play uptempo... they are looking good.

i think suns uptempo play and open defense setup persuades the other team to increase uptempo.. and thats how suns beat them.... by forcing the other team to play suns type ball..

i have not seen any team slow the pace down yet, even spurs played more uptempo than their norm against us. playoff time, if suns can dictate a fast tempo the other team will also increase their and thats when suns has advantage.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns are not simply an up tempo team. This is a team that can score even if the other team slows the game down. They have five guys who are a threat to score 20 plus every game - which makes it hard to know how to defend against them.

Most teams have a first option, second option, etc. Every Sun gets roughly the same number shot opportunities, so they are willing to pass the ball since they know they will get their shots. Shutting down one guy, even Stoudemire doesn't help because the other four can kill you. Just ask the Rockets.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>
> Most teams have a first option, second option, etc. Every Sun gets roughly the same number shot opportunities, so they are willing to pass the ball since they know they will get their shots. Shutting down one guy, even Stoudemire doesn't help because the other four can kill you. Just ask the Rockets.


That's the point: team offense instead of the classic "play for T-Mac", "play for Shaq", "play for Kobe" etc


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

And just how the hell are they getting by the Spurs.

Write me a 20 page essay with decent reasoning on why they could beat the Spurs in a 7 game series and i'm all ears. And thinking about running Parker, Ginobili and Bowen out of the gym. Get real. Suns were outshot, outrebounded, outdimed, flat-out outplayed. 

Have the suns won a title yet. Do you get a title for the best record after 35 games? I thought it was the only team to win 16 games in the playoffs that wins the title.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Hope the Spurs get beaten by the Sonics, then we beat the sonics and go to the finals. There, that's how it can happen.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, the Sonics have won the first two match-ups with the Spurs, but they are one of the last teams I would want to face in a seven game series.

I expect that if the Suns are going to go to the finals, they are going to have to beat the Spurs on their own. It is unlikely that anyone else will knock the Spurs out of the playoffs for them.

G-Force


----------

